# Another trawler lost



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I've just heard that the under 10m twin rig prawn trawler Brothers BF138 has gone missing in the Loch Gairloch area of the west coast of Scotland. 2 Crew onboard with an extensive helicopter and RNLI Lifeboat search underway since early this morning. Still no contact or signs of any wreckage so the search continues.
Link to photo below
Brothers BF138 

Davie Tait


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*MCA news release*

STORNOWAY COASTGUARD COORDINATE SEARCH FOR MISSING FISHING VESSEL

_At ten minutes to ten yesterday evening, the Coastguard were alerted by a 999 call from the father of the boats skipper, reporting them overdue. 

The overdue fishing vessel is called Brothers BF136. The Brothers is a ten metre fishing vessel with a crew of two.
This vessel departed Gairloch at half past two Thursday morning heading for the fishing grounds and was due back yesterday evening.
Stornoway Coastguard called out Gairloch, Loch Ewe and Torridon Coastguard rescue teams, The coastguard rescue helicopter Mike Uniform was scrambled and the Portree RNLI lifeboat was requested to launch. 
Several other fishing vessels have also offered their assistance to the coastguard in the search for the Brothers. They are FVs Oceana, Madalia, Stella Maris, Silver Cloud, and Franchise.
The weather in the area is Westerly force 2/3, good visibility, slight sea.
David Smith, Watch Manager, Stornoway Coastguard said:
This is an extensive search in a large area, and we will continue to search today for this fishing vessel and its two crew. 
We are grateful for the assistance of the fishing vessels in this search._

Rushie


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Nearly another disaster*

MCA press release for June 1st, separate incident to the above - 

ABERDEEN COASTGUARD CO-ORDINATE RESCUE OF TWO FROM CAPSIZED FISHING BOAT

_At 07.17am Aberdeen Coastguard received a 999 Emergency call from witnesses who had seen the FV Susan K capsize in the water just off Peterhead.

The crew of two were fishing with creels when their vessel suddenly and quickly capsized sending them into the water.
Aberdeen Coastguard requested the Coastguard rescue team from Peterhead to the scene; they also requested the launch of the brand new Peterhead RNLI Tamar lifeboat. The lifeboat quickly launched and reached the two men within 22 minutes of the Coastguard receiving the initial emergency call.
Aberdeen Coastguard also requested the assistance of a rescue helicopter from RAF Lossiemouth, however due to the fast response of the lifeboat, the helicopter was called off.
The crewmen, from Peterhead, were found to be shocked but otherwise well and did not require ambulance treatment. The Susan K is being towed back to Peterhead.
Aberdeen Coastguard Watch Officer, Matthew Mace, said,
There was a very swift response from Search and Rescue units in the area. We are pleased that the crew members are now safely back on the shore in Peterhead._

Rushie


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The Coastguard have the wrong number she's definately BF138 ( check my photo ) but its an easy mistake to make. They would never allow 2 boats called Brothers with BF numbers at the same time either. Latest on BBC news online is as follows: _Neil Sutherland, 39, and 40-year-old David Davidson, both from Burghead, in Moray, have not been seen since Thursday morning._ 
_A major air and sea search covering a 100 square mile area has been under way for the pair and their boat 'Brothers'._ 

BBC newsonline story 

I've syndicated the photo to the press and ALL the money raised by this will be going direct by cheque to the RNLI in Fraserburgh once the press company i'm using has got all the funds in. I couldn't in good conscience make money from this disaster so at least this way the money can go to helping save other peoples lives.

Davie Tait


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Cheers Davie,

That's a mighty fine gesture.

Rushie


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm from a fishing family, I spoke to the two men a few times in February this year when they were painting her up the slip at the Broch. I've done things like this in the past , if something happens to a boat and my photo gets used I only take the money if no lives are lost otherwise it goes to the RNLI or RNMDSF.

I have a clear consience allowing the photo to be used because at least the funds raised will go to saving other mens lives.

Davie


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Davie,

A fine man you are, who obviously has a personal sadness in this. 

The fishing industry takes more lives than any other, and the whole of the communities involved are affected on every occassion.

My thoughts go out to each and all involved.

Rushie


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

I see from the BBC news that the wreck of this vessel has been found. No sign of the crew still, unfortunately. Sadly it seems more and more likely that they have been lost.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Press release from the MCA*

MISSING FISHING VESSEL FOUND BY ANOTHER INVOLVED IN SEARCH

_At half past twelve this afternoon, the missing fishing vessel was located submerged close in under the cliffs on the east coast of an uninhabited island.

The island called Eilean Troddy is situated to the north of the Isle of Skye.

No one was found on board the vessel, which was located by another fishing vessel called the Silver Cloud which has been assisting in the search throughout the last two days.

Two liferings have also been found, but only one has been confirmed that it came from the fishing vesselBrothers

Coastguard helicopter Mike Uniform has continued to search the area from the air, whilst Coastguard rescue teams from Portree, Dunvegan, Dunpulm have been searching the coasts.

Also involved in the search throughout the day, Coastguard rescue teams from Achiltibuie, Ullapool, Gairloch, Loch Ewe, Torridon, Kyle, Broadford as well as two search dogs and their handlers from Grampian Police.

Also involved are three RNLI lifeboats from Portree, Kyle and Stornoway.

Martin Collins, Watch Manager, Stornoway Coastguard said:

This has been a long protracted search for these two fishermen, involving many search units. 

We have searched a large sea area, and will continue to do so into the evening.

We would like to thank all the skippers and crews from all the fishing vessels that have assisted in the search throughout the last two days. _ 

Not good news at all.

Rushie


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

Local radio announced today that a body recently found on a local beach has been identified as one of the crew.

Those who go down to the sea in ships.....


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

There are a thousand ways to die at sea especially onboard any fishing vessel. Its the most dangerous work outisde of wartime military for the death rate and serious injury rate per 1000 employed. Makes the mines seem practically safe in comparision and we know just how many miners have lost their lives over the years.

It was the Skipper that they found my only hope now is that the other crewman will be found so that both sets of families can lay their loved ones to rest.

Everytime a fishing boat leaves the harbour there is a significant chance of it not returning , be it in the worst weather in winter storms or in the flat calm of a summers morning. I was brought up in a fishing family , started going to sea at the age of 5 on my families trawler and I knew the risks. If its your time to go its your time to go no point in worrying about it you either don't go to sea or you get on with it knowing the risks.

Davie , thoughts go out to the families


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok guys update time.

Thanks to the BBC and to Newsline-Scotland ( who syndicated the photo for me ) I have been able to donate ALL the money from this photo to the Fraserburgh RNLI. In total £200 was raised. Not a vast sum of money in the big scale of things but still enough to keep the Lifeboat in funds for a day or two and thats what really counts.

My thoughts go out to the families of the men who were lost.

The Marine Accident Investigation Branch are holding a full inquiry into the loss of the Brothers so hopefully they will find out exactly what happened and make reccomendations to the owners of 10m vessels to improve safety for the future.

Davie


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

(Applause) Well done Davie, I'm sure the RNLI are very grateful for it.(Applause)


----------



## boy leslie bck 1 (Mar 22, 2008)

well done


----------

